# Harley Davidson experts



## Irish mike (Dec 3, 2020)

Newbie question....did they only come in one color? I saw a patina orange with black pinstripes and wonder if it is the OG.... Thanks....


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Olive drab is it. Anything else is someone being creative. I'd like to see the bike in question to see if they even started with a Davis frameset. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 4, 2020)

Military olive green and  a black strip with a fine pinstripe


----------



## barracuda (Dec 5, 2020)

Maybe it was a Napoleon.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 5, 2020)

Or an Elgin with a replaced badge and chain ring.  Post pictures please, especially of the bottom bracket serial numbers.


----------



## Irish mike (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I was buying some parts for my 56 F100 and saw it hanging in the sellers garage. We got to talking about it and he said he would sell it. I didn’t look at it too close but am going back for another part he has for sale. I’ll see if I can take some photos. He said he has an Elgin for sale also. I’d like to package them together on the buy.....


----------



## Irish mike (Dec 7, 2020)

I think it is a Napoleon with a HD chainring. What do you think? Sorry for the bad photos....I had to hurry and it was dark and in a bad position.....


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 7, 2020)

Not a good picture of the HD chainring, but it looks a little suspect to me. Try to get a good pic of front of chainring for the experts here. Still cool bike, just be careful of what you pay and what your expecting.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2020)

Yeah, that’s not a Davis made frame.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 7, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, that’s not a Davis made frame.
> View attachment 1314463



Serial number placement?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2020)

Yep this ain’t a HD. I,too, think that ring looks a little suspect. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> Serial number placement?



Yes.
 Davis made frames have the serial number wrapped around the bottom bracket as opposed to the typical across pattern.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 7, 2020)

You have a great eye to see that in the pic!


----------

